
(Cross-)Browser Fingerprinting via OS and Hardware Level Features [pdf] - voctor
http://yinzhicao.org/TrackingFree/crossbrowsertracking_NDSS17.pdf
======
voctor
Source code: [https://github.com/Song-
Li/cross_browser](https://github.com/Song-Li/cross_browser) Demo:
[http://www.uniquemachine.org](http://www.uniquemachine.org)

